# LEVEL-3-Cache



## Klang (17. September 2004)

Hallo User...!

Weiss jemand wofür der Level-3-Cache ist? Welche Aufgaben hat er und wo ist der Unterschied zum First-Level-Cache und zum Second-Level-Cache?

Das ist nämlich der große Unterschied vom XEON zum P4 Prozessor. Nur weiss ich nicht was der L3C macht...

Greetings Karsten


----------



## Radhad (17. September 2004)

Das gleiche wie Level-1 & 2 Cache, Daten cachen die vom Prozessor abgearbeitet werden müssen.

Mal von null angefangen: der Arbeitsspeicher in einem PC ist relativ langsam, da er ziemlich groß ist, wodurch die Abfrage bestimmter Daten "langsam" ist für eine CPU. Bei steigender CPU Geschwindigkeit und größerem RAM müssen immer größere Datenpakete gecachet werden. Hier kommt der Level 3 Cache zum Einsatz: er cachet die Daten als erstes, was der Übertragung zum Level 2 Cache deutlich erhöht. Somit wird insgesamt die Effizienz eines Prozessors erhöht, weil er schneller Daten abarbeiten kann.


MfG Radhad


----------

